# perimenopause. I cant take much more!



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Is this ever going to end? I'll be 46 in a few weeks and I started having hot flashes when I was 40. 

3 years ago I started skipping periods, the first year I skipped 3 months, last year 6 months.. while I enjoy not having periods I'm a crazy woman for a few months when they stop.

I cry at the drop of a hat, I'm so cranky I cant stand myself, I get so sensitive about everything, people get on my last nerve. I go up and down for months then start to even out and feel normal. Then the periods are back and I'm dealing with panic attacks, pms, cramping.. 

Then I get used to them again and they stop and it starts all over again.

They stopped again last month and I'm about to lose my mind again, knowing how the pattern has worked before I honestly don't know how I'm going to deal with this much longer. I cant stand talking to my mother, my kids and grand kids are driving me nuts. My best friend is dancing on my last nerve. I cant even be in the same room with my sister. The only person I want to be around is my dh and that poor man is running for the hills. 

I wont even get started on the physical changes or I'll start crying again. All I'll say is that woman in the mirror cant be me!

I know the problem is me but I cant seem to even myself out, I feel like jumping out of my own skin, I want to be left alone, but at the same time don't.

Somebody please tell me there is light at the end of this tunnel!!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I started menopause at 52 and by 55 it was all done - thank the Lord. I truly went nearly (or maybe All the Way) nuts during that time. The only thing that changed for me was weight gain (diagnosed hypothyroidism) and a non-existant sex drive. I feel for my DH. He survived the change but I'm not sure he will survive the result. Good luck. I went to my doctor and got some pills for the flashes. They didn't seem to help but may work for you.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 29, 2008)

This will sound too simple and it may not work for you as well as it did for me - two things you can do are take *1,000 units of Vitamin every day* all month. I know it sounds like a lot but Vitamin E is one of the most harmless vitamins in large doses. It is good for lots of things but it helps level out your hormones and it _really_ helps with bad periods. The second thing is a Homeopathic remedy called Luchesis Mutus - this is excellent for hot flashes. If you take a dose as soon as you begin feeling the heat you can often stop them or at least lessen the severity. When I was going through this I kept a vial in my purse and on my headboard so I would have it handy in the middle of the night. You can get it online or through any well stocked health food store. If you have never used homeopathics before get the clerk to explain how to take a dose.
There are two schools of thought on Homeopathics - one says it is all quackery, the other swears by it. _Whatever_ - it does work! Is it only psychological? Maybe - but as long as it works who cares how or why. Try it before you judge; it is way cheaper than going to the doctor and cheaper than meds which don't often work either.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Dixiegal I sure feel for you and your husband!!!! My wife turned 50 this yr and these symptoms came also. She almost drove me up a wall a couple of times but I finally figured out what was going on.

The way we attacked this has had very good results!!! First she went to the doctor. The doctor tried putting her on psychotropic drugs which would do nothing but rot her mind.

Then I gave her a good book called "Green for Life" that I had just read by a lady named Victoria Boutenko. This book has several very good smoothie recipes utilizing fruits combined with greens. 

She drinks 2 or 3 large glasses of a smoothie with Kale, apples, an orange, blueberries, bananas and some water each day and this has turned her human again. She went on a raw food diet for a week and that, combined with the daily smoothies, just about knocked out everything to include the hot flashes and mood swings.

I'm not saying this works for everyone, I'm just saying that it worked for her.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I had all of the symptoms you are talking about except for the skipped periods...I was flooding instead. I've been taking this wild yam combo for about 6 weeks now and EVERYTHING is back to normal.
http://www.terrafirmabotanicals.com/home/tf1/page_45/wild_yam_combo_i_menopause_formula.html

Here's my testimonial that is on the Terra Firma Botanicals website in case you'd like to read my story.

Perimenopause symptom relief!!! 
I just wanted to thank you for your products and tell you about the great success I'm having with them. I had been having quite a few peri-menopausal symptoms for a few months, and finally went to the doc after bleeding (FLOODING) for 40-some days in a row. They did a blood test (which came back "normal"), put me on some medication to stop the bleeding (which only worked for a short time), and did a trans-vaginal ultrasound and
hysterosonogram where they found two small uterine polyps. The doc TOLD ME that she was going to perform a D & C and cut the polyps out with scissors.
However, I had other ideas about that. Upon the recommendation by a former midwife to use Shepherd's Purse to control the bleeding, I purchased it and a bottle of your Wild Yam Combo I. I took the Shepherd's Purse
sublingually (one dropperful) several times a day (holding it under my tongue for a minute each time) and the bleeding stopped completely within 2-3 days. I also started the Wild Yam Combo at the same time, taking a dropperful in a shot glass of water morning and evening. Now, ALL of my peri-menopausal symptoms are gone. No more night sweats, no more panic attacks, no more body aches or joint pain and no more moodiness (Hubby is REALLY happy about that one!). I just finished up a period that lasted only 3 days and was completely cramp-free. I'm a happy girl and just wanted to thank you for making such great products. I've been recommending your company to all who will listen.
I wish you much success. Please keep up the good work! 
--Billie, Ohio

Dixie...in case you are interested in the wild yam formula, you might want to try the other wild yam they have. The one I have is for ladies who are flooding. The other one might suit you better.


----------



## Shebang (Dec 4, 2008)

Everyone has a different diagnoses and I like them all. Especially yours, Jeanette. 
dixiegal62, I would be very anxious to try any of those remedies except my diet has cured me (so far). 
I gave up meat, cows milk and coffee. I only did it for a week before I stopped flashing! I'm 3 months in and so far, so good!


----------



## Marre (Dec 7, 2008)

mammabooh, thank you for that link. I have been in contact with River and she has offered me some good options. I can't wait to try them.
I will let you know how it works for me.

Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Marre said:


> mammabooh, thank you for that link. I have been in contact with River and she has offered me some good options. I can't wait to try them.
> I will let you know how it works for me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the information.


Wonderful! I hope you find complete relief.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Just wanted to add this site. Sx and if you click on the sx in the left column explanations as to what is happening and what helps.

http://www.womentowomen.com/symptoms/Default.aspx

Since my car accident I stay in a chronic state of physical and emotional stress and it is has played havoc with my hormones!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Sorry....ex RN forgets not everybody know sx =symptoms

smile


----------



## Marre (Dec 7, 2008)

shepmon, excellent site. Now if someone could just tell me what stage I am in, maybe I could see light at the end of the tunnel.

Thanks


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I tried wild yams a few years back. I used it for about 6 months with no relief of symptoms so I gave up on it. If I could just get to a good place mentally I would be fine but I cant the brain fog is scary! 

The other day the phone rang and it was my Mom, she asked how my husband was and what he was doing, I had been sitting watching tv and knitting, I told her he was back from hunting and doing, I got up looking for him but he wasn't home yet, I thought I had seen him come in but I couldn't remember for sure, it was such a scary surreal feeling being in such a deep fog I felt drugged. Yesterday I made a store run and for no reason at all started crying while grabbing some sour cream.

Thanks for the links I'm going to check them out as soon as I get my chores done.


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

dixiegal62. 

I was going to try the stuff mammabooh mentioned and still may but you said that you have hypothyroidism. I'm wondering if 369 iodine or lugols iodine made with asian kelp will help. I'm considering trying this for my high anxiety and brain fog problem which I feel is associated with hormonal imbalances caused by my thryoid not functioning properly. Not functioning properly because, through hair analysis revealed very very low levels of iodine. I also had my thryroid thoroughly tested and it revealed higher than normal levels of T4 and reverse T3. 

In the past I've used Montmorency cherry juice, 1 teaspoon in 1/2 c. of water four times a day plus a dose at night and it seemed to help with the anxiety. Brain fog is not fun and just makes the anxiety higher. I don't know if this makes you feel any better but, a lot of us are going through this crappy change of life cycle and wondering what in the world to do.

If you do try something and it works, please let us know.

Also, Dr Lam's website, http://www.drlam.com does shed some insight and offers a lot of info. There is a world of free info there but you have to sort through it all. He also offers to answer questions free of charge.


----------

